

Free Mobile Design Course - nathanbarry
http://mobiledesignbook.com/course?ref=hn

======
chrisked
Interesting. Unfortunately the landing page CTA button does not have any label
on safari with my iPhone 6, latest iOS. I only see a red rectangle.

